# Wife is a lefty



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

My wife likes the Franchi Line of Over Unders because they make left handed models...The cast is catered to a lefty but most important she does't have to switch hands to extract the shells...Traditional OU's are designed for a right handed person...When spending 1200 dollars on a shotgun...whats an extra $30 bucks to have a shotgun that is ergonomically designed for a left handed person...

Franchi makes two differnt OU for left handed and Benelli makes some nice autos too....

If I was a lefty I wouldn't settle for second best...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I didn't even know they made lefty shotguns. I guess i have been shooting a right handed shotgun for so long i think it would feel wierd to shoot a lefty


----------



## binman (Sep 13, 2005)

I am a lefty and I found a good deal on a left handed 870 express at a gun show about 5 years ago. Until then I didnt know they made them either, I love it and it has been a good gun.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Left handed 870 Wingmaster myself. 3in. Mag as well


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

left handed all my right guns for many years. I have no problem with right hand guns. I never try use left hand guns. I bet I will not comfort with left hand guns. my right hand put shells in a gun quickly. But I use right hand for bow only. My right and left hands are anything what am I using.


----------

